# Please critique this betta



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is Jake my hm I am looking to breed him he does reach 180* but would like someone to point out his faults. I would pick out a hm female to even out some of his faults if you guys think it is worth is


----------



## Setsuna

if you like him regardless of wat people on here says do it anyways because they are not you jake is not theirs but yours. wat is there so lose?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh I will be breeding him I just wanted to know what I should look for in a female to even out his faults so I can get some half decent fry that others might use as breeding stock. I am really looking to get more people in Canada into breeding and am looking to sell high quality stock for not too high of a price. I have seen people get shot down from breeding bettas because people convince them not to breed I disagree with this and want to get more people into this rewarding hobby.

One of the main problems is not having the money to afford good stock which is why I am asking to criticize this boy, so I can get some nice babies out of him to sell for less money to breeders around here.


----------



## Myates

Yes, do what you please  Can always work out any "faults" in the line as you see fit.

But for what you are looking for with him, what to clean up.. 

I would have to say the fins are the main priority first.. they are a bit messy on the edges, the anal is a bit long, the tail a bit short.. nice wide dorsal though.

He has a bit of a spoon head/scoop going on.. his topline could be a bit straighter. 

Butterfly pattern is a bit sloppy too.

It depends on what you are wanting - color wise - that will help with the girl. As far as her looks go, look for one with nice tight fins - not too long of anal fin, a wide dorsal to match his.. and a nice tail. Hard to get a 180 spread female HM, but not impossible.. so would try to get one as close as you can, and a little bit longer on hers will help bring out the shortness of his in the offspring. Her topline should be as straight as you can find.

If you are wanting a butterfly pattern, try to get one with the girl and try to get it as even as possible all around. 

If you are wanting to show the babies down the road, either first or second, third generation, etc then it's doable with the right girl. But if you are breeding just for pets, then you don't have to be *as* picky.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I am looking to show bettas in the future but I would need to ship hem to the U.S and that would be expensive as I am in Canada however I plan on doing that in the future  here is a better pic of him.

So I would like to work towards high quality show worthy bettas. I am talking to logisticsguy who has a Halfmoon spawn right now and am going to find a female that will kind of even out his faults. Thanks Maytes that was very helpful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Myates will you tell me what you think of the female we pick out as I am working with another breeder to find the perfect female


----------



## Setsuna

Tell you wat if he didnt have that long red at the anal i would even consider him a butterfly


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes he is a butterfly but a sloppy one the long red streak makes it worse...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I know that you said to critic him, but reading this thread, I think that there is a *lot* of critiquing going on. I just want to say that I think his fry will have beautiful coloring. He deserves some really nice compliments too!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks it is always nice to hear people telling you that you have a pretty fish


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Yep! I see a lot of red and blacks on aquabid. Almost all the time, actually. I don't see a lot of red and whites, though. So this is a nice change!! It'd be really cool to see him with another butterfly female. If you can find another red and white butterfly. xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes I am keeping my eyes open for one


----------



## Setsuna

Yea, when you breed some frys will look better then the father some will look worst


----------



## Myates

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Myates will you tell me what you think of the female we pick out as I am working with another breeder to find the perfect female


Of course  I'm no expert, but I'm working towards show quality stock myself so I try to keep up with the standards the judges are looking for.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks


----------



## Basement Bettas

Ok... Like the length and thickness of the body. Nice top line. Dorsal is tall and has good volume.. but the first rays are stubby. Many bettas have the same fault.. as a breeder you work to making that longer.

Tail is short. Look at the length of a dorsal or even an anal ray and you can see the tail rays are shorter. You get that when you breed for branching sometimes. As a breeder you must watch both.. length and branching. So if you breed this male look for nice branching on the girl but also length. And watch future generations. He is not quite 180 here though he is close and may get there fully flared. 

Anal is a tad long. It is longer than the dorsal and next to the shorter tail it does affect the balance of the fish. but it is level.. so workable. 

Color.. he has a BF pattern but it is not clean. Good contrast between colors but the red bleeds down into the white. You may get some marbles, solids as well as the BF pattern in offspring.. and if you get BF's, the ones with a nice dividing line will be the better ones to show and breed.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks BB, I was hoping you would post  
I would appreciate it if you gave your thoughts on the chosen female too 
Your reply was very helpful!


----------



## Basement Bettas

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks BB, I was hoping you would post
> I would appreciate it if you gave your thoughts on the chosen female too
> Your reply was very helpful!


Must have missed the girl.. am in bed on the tablet so will check her out on the computer this weekend and review her too..


----------



## logisticsguy

Basement Bettas said:


> Must have missed the girl.. am in bed on the tablet so will check her out on the computer this weekend and review her too..


Hi BB. Good to see you. bb123 is picking some girls from a spawn of mine thats 10 weeks old today. I will be posting some pics for her this weekend I hope, so busy right now its ugly! I have a spawn log with some pics of this spawn your opinions good bad or ugly are appreciated by me and bb123 Im sure. 

The thread is here. Thanks.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121219


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks Logistics  
Yes if you BB could let us know what you think that would be much appreciated!
Here is yet another pic of Jake


----------



## dramaqueen

He's pretty. I like his color.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks  lg can't decide what females would be best so he has no pics


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

If I had that male, I would pick a red BF HM for a female, with a really tight anal fin, since his is long. I just thought about it. You'll have some beautiful fry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Lg has some bf colors so maybe... Need to see what he pics out.


----------



## logisticsguy

My line has a long anal fin. Something Im working on myself. That fact combined with your guys long anal creates a problem if going for show. Now you could breed with mine then look for short anal later or hmpk possibly to get the look valued by IBC. Now if you had a fella with kinda short anals I could fix that in a minute. This has to be seriously considered if goal is show betta jmho. In the meantime here are a few picks of the chubby girls just after a big feed.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oooo they are perrty!


----------



## dramaqueen

I had to look twice at the first pic. The tail looked spiky then I realized it was part of a plant. Lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, I did the same thing Drama! 

Yea, LG does have some REALLY pretty girls. Keep in mind though that, unfortunately, pretty isn't always enough. I've been getting annoyed lately when I think I've finally found the PERFECT female....but her anal is too long.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Any opinions?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

have you narrowed anything down?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No, no one is giving their opinions.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Is your heart set on those fish? Because my opinion would be of a bit of a different direction. Ofcourse, it's just an opinion. Everyone has one.


----------



## logisticsguy

The good news is that bb123 gets her choice from about 25 girls and will now get to see with her own eyes and that is always better than pics


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh I'm so jealous! What I would give for an opportunity like that!!!

I was just going to suggest a BF again.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yay!


----------



## MrBubbles

wish i had a fish like that


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will post pics of the fish I got! I received one girl and one boy today plus one that is a possible girl or boy I can't tell  I also will b getting one more that Sena is holding !


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

He is a beautiful boy! He looks very happy too!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is the boy I got


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh look at the colors on HIM!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks the pic is a little dark though... He is a very pretty boy!


----------



## KwLDeL

Lovely fish


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks


----------



## MattsBettas

Where did you find him? And thanks for the worms that you gave to lg who gave some to me lol!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No prob lol they multiply very quickly! And Jake was from Petsmart lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

Really? He's very high quality from petsmart! I guess you'll never know what you'll find.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

MattsBettas said:


> Really? He's very high quality from petsmart! I guess you'll never know what you'll find.


That DT I'm going to breed was a find from Petsmart as well. Lol. I'm not always impressed by their stock, but I guess BB123 and I just got miracle finds. xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I have seen nice fish before at Petsmart they do not sell dt here though... Saw at a store that only sells vt a gorgeous orange super det or hm thought about buying him but decided against it lol. Too many fish


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So, when will this fish be bred!?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Very very interested in how the babies will turn out.
C:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Well I will be breeding Sarge and marble girl then Jake to a female from that spawn so he will be getting older but I will get at least one spawn from him for sure  I will breed March because I have a lot of time off.


----------



## MattsBettas

How many do you have? The Calgary trail petland has double tails sometimes. I'm planning to breed mine in April, going away in March and lg's fish will be the perfect age by then.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Well apparently they are old enough to breed  my marble girl is a boy and was embracing with a female in the sorority tank lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Well apparently they are old enough to breed  my marble girl is a boy and was embracing with a female in the sorority tank lol.


LOL. Looks like you're going into a breeding night as well, eh?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Not purposely lol did not mean to breed but I might breed sooner than the end of March


----------



## Mahachai

If you're trying to breed for show grade bettas then I wouldn't use Jake. Try purchasing the best pairs you can find out there with a big budget. Good pairs would come from the same parent and that'll increase your success rate of quality bettas. 

Read this article, you'll learn a lot when looking for quality halfmoons. http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=775


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks Mahachai what do you think of Sarge?


----------



## MattsBettas

I'm going to say to go and breed him. I'm in a similar situation and I know that that's pretty much the best you will find here, we can't ship off aquabid, and we don't have a endless betta budget lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I don't know I mean I have two hm males now and have it planned out so.... If anyone wants to breed him he is up for breeding


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Honestly, I'm not sure why you wouldn't breed him....he has a nice BF pattern going on, and if you found a cleaner BF pattern female, I'm sure that the bleeding on your male's would be clean within a couple of generations.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yes but I have always loved the marble gene and really want to play around with that for a bit  it is not his fins or anything more that I want to do what I always wanted. Seriously if and one decides they want to breed him that is fine  btw his caudal is getting longer he must have chewed or something before XD


----------



## Mahachai

Is Sarge the betta on page 4? He looks quite young. In my opinion, his anal fin looks desirable because it curves along side with his cadaul fin. Though his cadaul isn't quite 180, I believe he'll be a good candidate with a perfect HM female. If only his dorsal fin was wider then Sarge would be consider show quality. When finding a female HM, find one that can spread her cadual fin to 180 because she'll increase your chances of HM spawns.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sorry Sarge is not in full flare but he does reach an easy 180* in the pic he is a eleven week old. He was power grew


----------



## Mahachai

It's okay, Sarge will have beautiful offsprings. Post more photos someday, I can't wait to see when his caudal is fully grown. ^^


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I will


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

What do you think of my marble boy? He is a brother to Sarge thought he was a female and purchased as a mate for Sarge. This is the bugger I caught breeding in the sorority tank lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is a better pic please tell me what you think


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Caudal is long, but I love the marbling colors on him!!! Is he a PK?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No he is a hm just young and had his fins chewed on a bit by syblongs


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Okay, HMPK them. His fins are awfully short to not be a PK imo.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is a hm as he is Sarges brother and they are from a breeder I know and I saw the fish myself, but if you think he is hmpk then... Whatever i mean it is your opinion


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Plus he is very young still.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I wasn't trying to strike a cord, sorry. Lol. Sheesh. 

I'm excited to see his fins grow out, then! Again, sorry for apparently hitting such a touchy subject with you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No it is fine. I will keep posting updated pics.


----------



## MattsBettas

He's not a hmpk or a PK. Your not hitting a touchy subject, just misidentifying another's fish. I have to from the same spawn, the parents are both true halfmoons, and I was at the breeders house and saw them all so I know that they are halfmoons. The're three months old.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I just figured he was showing a PK since the fins were so small. I didn't mean to misidentify.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It's fine you are still learning, we all are lol. Yes I saw all his fish too. Some true beauties!


----------



## blu the betta

he is beautiful.


----------



## MattsBettas

And they were all so fat! Especially th sorority girls lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Can only learn so much in a given time, right? Takes practice at identifying things. :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks blu the betta! Matt omg I know right his vt female was like, huge and looked like she swallowed a golfball she was so eggy!
Hadoken kitty, yep you are learning very fast though


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks blu the betta! Matt omg I know right his vt female was like, huge and looked like she swallowed a golfball she was so eggy!
> Hadoken kitty, yep you are learning very fast though


I've considered changing my major to ichthyology. I find fish so interesting!!! I might wait on that thought, though. xD

Anyways, when will you be breeding him? He reminds me of a female I just bought.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh my god I would have bought that female to breed to him! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, I shouldn't have said "just bought". She isn't here yet, but it wasn't a couple of days ago or anything like that. She should be here by this saturday, though! =D

I have two males that I'm debating between for her. Still in the decisions on it. I think I'm going to breed her to this guy, though.

Doesn't really matter, though. I'll be getting both males at about the same time anyways. xD


----------



## logisticsguy

You know whats funny to me here  Your fish are cousins and have 99.9 same genetics. My fish were originally purchased from ttbettas. We are all family now. Good choice in breeder Hadoken very unique set of genetics with this strain of betta.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

logisticsguy said:


> You know whats funny to me here  Your fish are cousins and have 99.9 same genetics. My fish were originally purchased from ttbettas. We are all family now. Good choice in breeder Hadoken very unique set of genetics with this strain of betta.


LOL. Yay we're family!!! xDDDD


----------

